# cycling skort.....



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

hi all ...need your help !

..my wifey is hinting around that she would like a cycling skort..

none of the cycling stores around here stock any, and the REI skort I've seen isn't impressive qualitywise.....so I am going to have to do mail order and I am concerned about fit and quality...

re fit: she's 5'11 and long legged and wears size 6 tall 

re quality: I've been pleased with Pearl Izumi and LG stuff, but I have no idea about some of the womens specific brands...

re design: I know she would like something that is cut long

TIA for your help!

b0nk


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Bonk,

My wife like her PI skort (16.25"-not the Vera, which is 15.25") and has nothing but good things to say about it. However, she's 5'5", so the length issue would be different for your better half (maybe better).

The only other skorts she considered were the SheBeest CycloSkort (14") and the Terry Hawaiian Skort (16"), but neither excited her.

Personally, I still like the PI quality the best....

Hope this helps!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

We need pictures of skorts. 

She doesn't want bike shorts?


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

I have a Shebeest wrap skirt that I wear over my cycling shorts when I commute or run errands. Your wife may prefer something like that if she doesn't want to be forced to wear whatever bike shorts the skort comes with. Also, that way it's not always in the wash!

I have something similar to this: http://www.teamestrogen.com/products.asp?pID=16753

They make them in non-plus sizes, but that picture shows it the best.


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

vonteity said:


> I have a Shebeest wrap skirt that I wear over my cycling shorts when I commute or run errands. Your wife may prefer something like that if she doesn't want to be forced to wear whatever bike shorts the skort comes with. Also, that way it's not always in the wash!
> 
> I have something similar to this: http://www.teamestrogen.com/products.asp?pID=16753
> 
> They make them in non-plus sizes, but that picture shows it the best.


Thanks Von, great idea...:thumbsup:
...this makes sense, she can buy shorts locally after checking fit, then use this wrap...

what does this mean?, is 20 the length?


"modest length, 20 inch wrap skirt"
*ps-chamois question.......

are "womens specific" chamois really beneficial?*


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

bonkmiester said:


> Thanks Von, great idea...:thumbsup:
> ...this makes sense, she can buy shorts locally after checking fit, then use this wrap...
> 
> what does this mean?, is 20 the length?
> ...


The plus size falls 20" from the waist. I believe the tall is 19" and the regular 16".

Regarding the chamois, it depends on the woman. I don't wear women's specific and don't notice a difference between it and the run-of-the-mill men's stuff. I wear bib shorts, however, and my team only buys men's bib shorts, so that's what I wear. Only one other woman on my team wears the men's chamois, the rest of them swear it rubs in the wrong places and they need women's specific stuff.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Just as an aside, cycling skirts do not exist in Australia. At all. When I described one to a racer chick friend here, she looked at me like I had grown another head and said in no uncertain terms she would not be seen dead with me should I ever turn up for a ride wearing one. Now if I was a stronger cyclist, I’d do it just for the amusement factor of winding her up, but the joke would be on me as I’d be riding alone all day for sure.

I understand they are quite popular in the States. I first saw one on an american girl on a cycling trip in Europe and I thought it looked really cute.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Terry makes several different cycling skorts. Try www.terrybicycles.com.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

I like my skort a lot but don't wear it often b/c I don't look "cute" in them. But I find it really practical for bike commuting- with nice sandals and shirt or blouse, I blend in at work just fine (when it's casual.)

Love that wrap (looks like my skort) but $65 is kinda crazy, though. New York & Company sells a cute cotton drawstring skirt for less than $20 which I wore with a t-shirt after a bike ride Sunday and with a nice blouse out to dinner last night- everybody in my family agreed that it was a "nice outfit."


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Bump. Does anyone have anything to add to this thread? My sweetie has asked.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

Here are the skorts that Team Estrogen is currently selling: http://www.teamestrogen.com/product/apparel/bottoms/skorts/c0-c1-c24-c127.html


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

wooglin said:


> Bump. Does anyone have anything to add to this thread? My sweetie has asked.


Terry has wrappers, which allow you to choose what shorts you wear underneath. I also like them because they don't have an elastic waist.

http://terrybicycles.com/product/detail/1867/current/wrapper-1


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

jorgy said:


> Terry has wrappers, which allow you to choose what shorts you wear underneath. I also like them because they don't have an elastic waist.
> 
> http://terrybicycles.com/product/detail/1867/current/wrapper-1


That is the way she's leaning. The length is also a plus. Do they actually work on the bike? Is there enough wrap around so she won't be flashing thigh all the time?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

wooglin said:


> That is the way she's leaning. The length is also a plus. Do they actually work on the bike? Is there enough wrap around so she won't be flashing thigh all the time?


The wrap overlaps all the way across the front. But it only attaches at the top. I have the shorter version version from last year (came in a tall plus short version) and it's pretty long, although I'm only of average height.

There's also a couple of pull-on varieties so there's no chance of the wrapper flopping about. I like the ease of use of the wrapper better than the pull-on variety though.


----------



## chatterbox (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm late to the party, but I love the PI skort, and am less in love with the wrap versions by Terry. I haven't tried Terry's integrated one yet, though. The reason I like the PI one is that the skirt doesn't add an extra layer of stuff around my waist because it's part of the elastic band - it looks pretty much like a tennis skirt. I have two and I love them. It's a pretty light chamois pad, though, so it's not ideal for long rides, but for commuting to places where I don't really want to wander around in bike shorts, it's lovely. I like it better than bike shorts under a skirt because it's built to breathe quickly, which the shorts/skirt combo doesn't always do.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

a bit OT: we've got running shorts now too in the US, very cute, but one of my serious runner friends has threatened me w/ the same excommunication if I get one. Our local phenom has won a couple of races lately in a leopard print and pink running skirt, but that didn't help. i was told if I run a 17 minute 5k, THEN I may be allowed a running skirt.


----------



## hoverfly (May 16, 2009)

there are a couple at this store--handmade in the US--probably the right size:

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=13947331


----------

